
Could it be that self-driving cars are an outdated dream? - flo_hu
https://medium.com/every-day-a-datapoint/autonomous-cars-an-outdated-vision-3a44aadad839
======
GershwinA
I'm all up for public transportation, and this article brings some interesting
questions.

First of all, I don't believe that people will be sending their self-driving
cars to pick up coffee from the other side of the town. Food delivery services
are already developing rapidly and bringing products to us. Though that's only
one thing, sending your self-driving car wherever you want, and if people to
it massively..could end up in even worse traffic.

However, I just hate reading about drunk drivers, including cops and
politicians. So far the amount of accidents with self driving cars is minimal,
remains to be seen when they're launched in full power.

Public transportation is the solution imho. Investing into comfortable buses
and trains, not smelly and malfunctioning machines from soviet union.

